

Ask HN: Didn't get in YC S11? Are you going to charge forwards anyway? - jayliew

I know I AM !! :) Who's with me? You'll face many rejections throughout the lifetime of the company, if you stop at the first rejection, you've already lost.<p>Please describe in 1-3 sentences what you're building.
======
Animus7
I think that if getting a rejection from YC is enough to stop someone, then
that was probably one of the reasons they were rejected.

~~~
jayliew
I like to think I got my personal daily rejection quota filled today :)
<http://cdixon.org/2010/09/12/getting-rejected/>

------
suhail
If you got rejected, Mixpanel is giving out free startup plans to all those
that are rejected to help bootstrap. Please forward your rejection email as
proof. Email free@mixpanel.com. Keep chugging along.

~~~
dtyleryork
clever promo. nice

------
rottencupcakes
Do you really think anyone who isn't going to charge forward is going to post
"no, i'm quitting now." in this thread?

~~~
solipsist
If it makes you feel better, you can assume the title to be this instead:

    
    
      Didn't get in YC S11? How are you going to charge forwards?
    

I think the point of this post was for it to be a morale booster. While
everyone might agree to go on charging forwards, people will most likely have
different approaches in doing so. _That's_ what this is all about.

------
neosavvy
I am working on an expense tracking system, pretty far along.

Available here if anyone wants to try it out.
<http://nets.neosavvy.com:8080/nets/expense/>

Anyone who wants to be a beta tester or get some help using it drop me an
email aparrish@neosavvy.com

<http://blog.neosavvy.com/wordpress/?p=254>

------
acconrad
To stop now would admit defeat. And I never admit defeat. We are changing the
game on how developers get jobs. It's time recruiters are put out of business,
companies get the right employees and developers wake up every day loving
their jobs. If you run a startup or looking for software work in Sf or Boston
and want an exclusive invite to demo, email info.perkk@gmail.com

------
nethsix
My opinion is that applying for funding should merely be something to bring
'excitement' to an otherwise tough' monotonous' life of an entrepreneur.

Whether you get funded does not only depend on the ingenuity of your idea but
a match between you and the funder.

You should continue working because you believe in your idea (to some extent
but over-believing is unhealthy) and simply because what else would you do
with your spare time =)

~~~
mtran
The process definitely did this for us.

------
DarrenLyman
Nope, Already doing it. A user driven embed-able music polling platform / app.
Its partially developed right now and will be rocking the music industry very
soon. We also hold huge ground with existing social networks and launching
already developed apps very soon. Looking forward to being the one that got
away... and never looking back!

What are you building?

~~~
d0m
"A user driven embed-able music polling platform / app". <\-- ?!?!?

~~~
DarrenLyman
More to come, very soon!

------
katieben
Yes. A social startup with a plan and revenue strategy, though I'm squeamish
about talking super publicly about it. I'm looking for cofounders, if anyone's
interested in joining me. I'm more interested in passionate, driven, generally
super smart people than any particular skillset. Let me know if you're
interested and let's talk offline. (:

------
dtyleryork
We're working on a flash-sales site with a focus for launching new products
(rather than selling overstock of old products). We want to give small
merchants and designers a captive audience to get those first early adopters.
We currently have a landing page at <http://www.Trisse.com>

------
ammmir
yeah, no point in me stopping when the product is 80% built already (of course
the last 20% is the toughest). i applied with a social photo search app...
it's like greplin for photos and videos. if you want an invite to the beta,
sign up at <http://www.pilvy.com/>

------
bdclimber14
We applied with <http://getrunrate.com> and are charging forward!

It's simple bookkeeping software with an elegant interface that surpasses
Mint.com and a focus on mobile access and digitizing receipts.

------
adrianwaj
I wonder if YC's size is working against it. It can't invest in 2 startups
that do the same or similar things? And in this case you're only giving them
free insights. This is why I am critical of YC: no official list of their
investees to see if they'll be a conflict of interest. Why not? What other VC
websites don't list their portfolio companies? I shouldn't say it's a scam.

lal.com got rejected: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2422799>

Can't comment on the thread.. bit too much like messageparty?

Think being a participant of this forum will help? If the team happens to
remember you , but it won't hinder you if you're not. HN is YC's API, plugin,
hope for everything, prepare for nothing.

I think I'll go on American Idol now.

------
samdalton
Many rejections later, but still amped and loving it. They may have already
picked a social commerce startup last intake, but they'll wish they took this
one instead ;) There's simply nothing else to do but go forwards.

------
pclark
I think that a good route to go if you get rejected is use this time between
now and winter 12 yc batch to charge forwards - it demonstrates fabulous
determination and tenacity in the face of rejection.

------
lifestyleigni
Still powering away on <http://spothero.com> an online marketplace that let's
you rent out your parking spot when you're not using it

------
hari91
faceless.com/qa/, it's a website based on real-time infotainment over local
communities; im a comm/web design major and i really love the idea of local;
why not make it positive and incentize users to provide local information that
pertains to them; most social networks are based on who you know, this is
based on community-verified users you don't already know. i really wanted a
chance to share with yc =/ i thought it was a great idea and i have a great
team!

~~~
hari91
oh yep, we're def going to go ahead and charge with it! =] put a lot of time
into it! goodluck everyone else too =] not the end of the world!

------
EGreg
We're building a next-generation, distributed social network which gives users
control over their data, and helps their social lives in the real world
instead of online. Oh yeah, and we already have over 70k active users who
downloaded our app in the last 2 months. So I am curious why YC didn't even
want to interview us, but then again, their rejection letter doesn't leave
many clues :)

<http://qbix.com>

~~~
rottencupcakes
Your spiel here is very motivating, motivating enough to make me click your
link.

However, your website doesn't represent this at all. Your front page leaves me
wondering "What do they do." None of the "apps" you have give me any
indication of being the "Next generation social network."

I'm left confused as to what you do, or why I would sign up.

~~~
EGreg
That's okay. We didn't optimize the site for that yet. Right now, most of our
users simply interact through the apps and we are going viral through that.

In about a month, it will all start to make sense. Check back then :)

------
ffumarola
Nope, we are doing a weekend coding session to get some of our backend
developed.

------
Sloven
When the next round?

~~~
mceachen
"There are two each year, one from January through March and one from June
through August." -- <http://ycombinator.com/about.html>

------
closedbracket
I'm going to charge backwards, just for the hell of it.

------
stc
I have not yet begun to charge forwards!

------
luislp
I apply with an excellent idea about qr code based social platform, we are
going forward! We already have customers, don't know why YC put money in
social pokemon games at facebook and not in our platform. I don't understand
this at all.

